
Ask HN: What's your AWS deployment workflow? - amondal
I&#x27;m coming to the end of v1 development for a small app built using Postgres, Django, Redis, and React. I have a domain purchased as well. I&#x27;m looking for a good tutorial or experiences on deploying this stack to AWS. I&#x27;m not really familiar with the suite of AWS products and would definitely appreciate any insight on deployment workflows. I&#x27;ve added Dockerfiles to both the API and client builds and was also wondering how hard it would be to integrate Kubernetes (or when it would make sense to do so). Any help much appreciated!
======
apodobnik
I recommend that you use Route53 for DNS management.

If you're interested in running the application with Docker, Fargate can be a
good option. You can also run the frontend on CloudFront.

For Redis and Postgres, you should consider RDS and ElastiCache which are
managed services.

I would avoid using Kubernetes because it's probably too complex for what
you're trying to do.

~~~
amondal
thanks!

